# Kindle First Generation



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I still use my Kindle Fire First Generation....Its not the very first, it was the one that came out after that.  Not sure why its called that.  I am tempted to buy a new one, but this one seems to work just fine..and its all tweaked to my liking, with a NotePad & timer.  I basically just read on it...don't use it as a tablet.  How many of you out there are using one of the older Kindles still??  

Another question... do most of you buy form Amazon or do you get books from your library?  I just discovered my library is amazing for Kindle downloads.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I buy mostly on Amazon.  I have older models too.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

I am still using my first of the firsts Kindle Fire-generation 1.  I also have an HD fire, 1st generation of those models, but I actually prefer the first Fire.  The only reason I got the HD is Fire 1 didn't have enough GB and there was a good refurb sale.

What I prefer about Fire 1 is the size and shape.  The width is smaller and easier to hold-I can easily span the back with one hand.  The screen is longer and although it is not as wide, there is more of the page at one time. The HD is a lot bigger overall and although the screen is wider it is also shorter and I feel like I am carrying around a bigger tablet without getting any more screen size.

My Fire 1 actually works as well as my HD, the battery lasts as long, it is as fast, and generally less wonky when on the web. The only complaint I have is the 8 GB is not enough storage, so I am limited in how I use it; mostly for reading now.
When my HD wears out I will have to seriously reconsider another Fire if they have not improved the size form-the HD is almost the same size as the ipad mini but with the mini the screen is much bigger and my regular ipad works so much better than my HD.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I have the very first Fire and still use it for listening to podcasts, not much else.


----------



## Daniel Dennis (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't have one but have often considered getting one. I have an old Nook Tablet but even that has too many games and distractions. I typically use the Kindle app on my Nexus 10 but that thing is worse than my nook with distractions. I think something small and light weight with a backlight would be a great solution.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Daniel Dennis said:


> I don't have one but have often considered getting one. I have an old Nook Tablet but even that has too many games and distractions. I typically use the Kindle app on my Nexus 10 but that thing is worse than my nook with distractions. I think something small and light weight with a backlight would be a great solution.


If tablets distract you, you don't want a Fire at all . . . . . what you want is either a PaperWhite or Voyage eInk device. Both have a lighting system (NOT backlight, though) that works great so you can read comfortably no matter the ambient light level. Works just as well in bright sunlight as it does in a dark room. And both are smaller and lighter than any tablet on the market, I think.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the original kindle fire and the new fire 6. I don't use the older one ad much, because I love the small compact size of the 6. I do watch movies on it. I also have the touch and keyboard kindles for strictly reading. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

